# Not for those easily offended ;-)



## TicTac (25 October 2011)

this post involves a few questions about chaffing of the nether regions, under carriage or that part of the body more commonly known as the fanny! Your recommendations and advice on how to avoid such an inconvenience.  lol 

I have been able to ride quite a bit of late and it doesn't seem to matter what I do but I can't seem to avoid being chaffed! I have tried layering up with 2 thick pairs of apple catchers, waxing, shaving or leaving as god intended . I've used seat savers in sheepskin and suede. ( suede winning so far) and different thicknesses of breeches. But still get that little uncomfortable feeling. Never mind such items as tenna lady, always day/night or ultra, how about something called Equi lady to help us ladies walk in a femine manner!!!


----------



## muffinmunsh (25 October 2011)

Lol
Try sit on your bum! You seem to be tilting your hip 
If you can't get comfy you probably have a "male" saddle,  and need one that accommodates for the female anatomy


----------



## Jesstickle (25 October 2011)

No help I'm afraid but I get blisters on my bum so don't sit down too hard or you'll just get that instead!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (25 October 2011)

I have seamless 'shorts' knickers that i get from Tescos - brilliant for riding in


----------



## MrsMozart (25 October 2011)

Cycling shorts?!


----------



## monikirk (25 October 2011)

How old are you? You may need some hrt cream!


----------



## CeeBee (25 October 2011)

Bigger saddle?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 October 2011)

slinkyunicorn said:



			I have seamless 'shorts' knickers that i get from Tescos - brilliant for riding in

Click to expand...

I'll second and third these  Also much much comfier than the La Senza versions!


----------



## Hells Bells (25 October 2011)

I agree with the cycling shorts!! You can get some with a nice padded bum too  Once went on holiday with other half and did a 4 hour ride, and learnt my lesson well and truly!!


----------



## Marydoll (25 October 2011)

monikirk said:



			How old are you? You may need some hrt cream! 

Click to expand...

Sorry but pmsl at this one 
In answer to the question, you sound like your on your fork instead of your ass 
Seamless non vpl knickers from matalan are the berries


----------



## MiCsarah (25 October 2011)

Big knickers! and be careful where the seams are in the more important areas. Also with seatsavers you need to be careful how big the seam is down the middle. The one I have to ride in at work has a really thick seam and if on a long hack with lots of walking I get a very sore fanny which makes it very uncomfortable for peeing. 
No lady pads either, they can rub and be extremely sore!!


----------



## mulledwhine (25 October 2011)

I do not have any help, other than could you be sitting too deep I'm your seat?? 

A horrible thing to be happening, but I do not understand how, other than badly fitting clothes, sorry  ouch


----------



## MrsMozart (25 October 2011)

Definitely not a g-string. Really (REALLY!) bad idea on long hacks...


----------



## MrsHutt (25 October 2011)

These:

http://www.robinsonsequestrian.com/riding-apparel-1/other/underwear/hipster-dressage-briefs.html

I have a few pairs of these, but I got them all in various sales (never paid that much for them)!  But they are good for what you want!  

Also, after reading 'The Classical Seat' I changed my position and find that I don't have that problem any longer - you need to sit on your seat bones, not the 'fork' (as others have said).


----------



## mulledwhine (25 October 2011)

"" sore fanny " LOL


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (25 October 2011)

i like microfibre boxer type shorts but we saw these in Germany:

http://www.rolas.de/

you'll need to right click or use page tools to translate


----------



## idx (25 October 2011)

Joggers have similar issues with chaffing - i think they use vaseline


----------



## JessandCharlie (25 October 2011)

MrsMozart said:



			Definitely not a g-string. Really (REALLY!) bad idea on long hacks... 

Click to expand...

 I was about to suggest a g-string!! I can't ride in anything else...

J&C


----------



## TicTac (25 October 2011)

Who rides in G strings? good god that must be like flossing your bum!  lol


----------



## Dottyfordylan (25 October 2011)

I suffered from this on a regular basis I now use the seat saver from horse health with the squidy/sticky side as the side you sit on and it works a treat.  AND it's dressage legal


----------



## Jesstickle (25 October 2011)

TicTac said:



			Who rides in G strings? good god that must be like flossing your bum!  lol
		
Click to expand...

I do. I hate riding in 'big' pants. My bum just seems to eat them and I end up pulling out acres and acres of fabric from up my backside


----------



## TicTac (25 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			I do. I hate riding in 'big' pants. My bum just seems to eat them and I end up pulling out acres and acres of fabric from up my backside  

Click to expand...


lol


----------



## emmab13 (25 October 2011)

What a first time post! But g-strings for every day, nothing at all for hunting! Have yet to find anything that's still comfy after 5 hours, other than nothing!


----------



## Jesstickle (25 October 2011)

emmab13, nothing? I hadn't thought of that! Hmmm.....


I'm so lady like aren't I?!


----------



## AMH (25 October 2011)

G-strings for me, although they do have to be on the big side or I get the flossing effect! 

I do have one pair of enormous 'riding' pants with a padded gusset (eugh, horrid word) and they're great, but only for winter - they boil me alive in the summer! OH is particularly fond of them (not).


----------



## Hells Bells (25 October 2011)

Oh this thread has me in stitches! I might try the g string idea, although i might be getting a bit old to rock that one! haha


----------



## mulledwhine (25 October 2011)

Hated to be the first ... But..

Another for nothing !!!!! Cammando is the best !!! Honestly x


----------



## Cuppatea (25 October 2011)

g-strings all the way, they only hurt if they dont fit properly.
Cant ride in pants, the edges hurt where i sit and they always end up bunched up inthe wrong place......


----------



## Meandtheboys (25 October 2011)

slinkyunicorn said:



			I have seamless 'shorts' knickers that i get from Tescos - brilliant for riding in

Click to expand...

Me too...............they are fab!!


----------



## cob&onion (25 October 2011)

Sounds as though you are sitting on the fork.........try riding with your bottom tucked beneath you.  Also check your jods don't have a big seam along the crotch, i had a pair of these that i had to chuck   also seamless pants are very good.
Good luck! lol


----------



## jeeve (25 October 2011)

Try talcum powder. I find that useful in helping prevent chafing after shaving.


----------



## TicTac (25 October 2011)

Daisydo said:



			Hated to be the first ... But..

Another for nothing !!!!! Cammando is the best !!! Honestly x
		
Click to expand...

I take it you wear seemless breeches or jodhpurs then as surely the seam can cause a few probs or do you ride naked as in no jodhpurs at all    lol


----------



## yeeharider (25 October 2011)

TicTac said:



			I take it you wear seemless breeches or jodhpurs then as surely the seam can cause a few probs or do you ride naked as in no jodhpurs at all    lol
		
Click to expand...

LMAO this thread tickled me but have to confess another vote for commando, especially out hunting yeeha!!!!


----------



## EnduroRider (25 October 2011)

slinkyunicorn said:



			I have seamless 'shorts' knickers that i get from Tescos - brilliant for riding in

Click to expand...

^^ These!


----------



## Llanali (25 October 2011)

Another commando..... But then I only wear knickers when my partner is going to be late home from work and they are only there to be removed lol


----------



## TicTac (25 October 2011)

Well I reckon if I wax away that little tuft of god given hair, use some talcum powder, go o commando ( with seemless breeches) and lift my fanny off the saddle, I might be able to stop the chaffing.......psml


----------



## Sarah W (25 October 2011)

Another vote for...nothing!


----------



## emmab13 (25 October 2011)

yeeharider said:



			LMAO this thread tickled me but have to confess another vote for commando, especially out hunting yeeha!!!! 

Click to expand...

Only a tiny bit embarassing when you get taken to hospital with a broken pelvis, and you have to tell the nurse who is about to cut your breeches off. 
"I'm really sorry, but just so you know, I've got no knickers on"


----------



## yeeharider (25 October 2011)

Llanali said:



			Another commando..... But then I only wear knickers when my partner is going to be late home from work and they are only there to be removed lol
		
Click to expand...

PMSL dare i say this YOU TART


----------



## yeeharider (25 October 2011)

emmab13 said:



			Only a tiny bit embarassing when you get taken to hospital with a broken pelvis, and you have to tell the nurse who is about to cut your breeches off. 
"I'm really sorry, but just so you know, I've got no knickers on"
		
Click to expand...

dont worry about this I am a nurse and NOTHING suprises us


----------



## Pally (25 October 2011)

ROFL!  Very funny thread!

Can't say I've ever had this problem but it does sound as though your saddle may be a bad fit?


----------



## BlairandAzria (25 October 2011)

emmab13 said:



			Only a tiny bit embarassing when you get taken to hospital with a broken pelvis, and you have to tell the nurse who is about to cut your breeches off. 
"I'm really sorry, but just so you know, I've got no knickers on"
		
Click to expand...


PMSL  haha  sounds like youre talking from personal experience emma?


----------



## ex racer rider (25 October 2011)

emmab13 said:



			Only a tiny bit embarassing when you get taken to hospital with a broken pelvis, and you have to tell the nurse who is about to cut your breeches off. 
"I'm really sorry, but just so you know, I've got no knickers on"
		
Click to expand...

OMD i am wetting myself here thats hillarious, thankfully when i broke my pelvis i didnt have to have my johds cut off lol


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 October 2011)

emmab13 said:



			nothing at all for hunting! !
		
Click to expand...

Ssssttttrewwwtthhh!!!


----------



## cellie (25 October 2011)

JessandCharlie said:



 I was about to suggest a g-string!! I can't ride in anything else...

J&C
		
Click to expand...

Me too more comfy than big knickers just stick to cotton lol


----------



## Shutterbug (25 October 2011)

LOL - great thread 

I find if I wear underwear which is of a more silk like material I dont get chaffe - if I wear cotton I chaffe.


----------



## Blitzen (25 October 2011)

This thread is hilarious! I have to say, never encountered this problem myself but I once wore some 'boy short' style pants for a days hunting, they resolutely rolled up and I had a chronic wedgie all day (first thing I did when I got back to the trailer was throw my reins at my mum, leap into the box and take the blasted things off), and I sported quite a sore bum for the next few days!


----------



## MrsMozart (25 October 2011)

What can I say about the g-string, other than some are okay and some really (really, really, really!) aren't 

Ouch.

Commando.

Hm.

I used to make sure legs 'n' bits were shaved, lingerie was matching, socks clean and matched the under ensemble... Not that I was convinced I was going to come off the Dizzy one everytime I rode her you understand .

Maybe one of these days I'll be relaxed enough on the daft ginger one to try commando...


----------



## kerilli (25 October 2011)

i think your saddle is prob more at fault than your underwear!
seriously, some saddles are really hard and absolutely cripple me, but in any of mine i can ride for hours in ANY undies (thong, tangas, briefs, big no-VPL pants, whatever) and none make any difference. it's the padding under the seat of the saddle that matters, not the underwear...
other than that, i'd make sure you are sitting with your pelvis upright (seam on side of breeches should be absolutely vertical) not on your fork though.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 October 2011)

marydoll said:



			Sorry but pmsl at this one 
In answer to the question, you sound like your on your fork instead of your ass 
Seamless non vpl knickers from matalan are the berries
		
Click to expand...

This, in spades. When I was new to riding, the pain was obscene. I used Canesten (oh......my......God, the sheer relief!) I did two days Western riding in Yorkshire and I cried. 

You will harden up (ooh, sounds horrible, you just get used to it). Sit back, off your fork.


----------



## madeleine1 (25 October 2011)

sudocream


----------



## Hippona (26 October 2011)

There must be something anatomically wierd about me....because in 30+ years of riding ( not continuously obviously) I've never had any form of chaffing whatsoever


----------



## pricklyflower (26 October 2011)

This Probably sounds a stupid question to most of you but what is your "fork"?!


----------



## Merrymoles (26 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			I do. I hate riding in 'big' pants. My bum just seems to eat them and I end up pulling out acres and acres of fabric from up my backside  

Click to expand...

Me too! We have an endless debate about this at our all-female yard. Half opt for Sloggis but some of us swear by thongs! Cheap cotton ones are the best option.


----------



## kerilli (26 October 2011)

pricklyflower said:



			This Probably sounds a stupid question to most of you but what is your "fork"?!
		
Click to expand...

your 'fork' is your, umm, front bits! basically the part of yourself that a man cannot sit on without being in agony! (i was told yonks ago by a good trainer that this is why most men have a naturally better seat on a horse than most women - men HAVE to sit with pelvis upright at least, women don't...)
your 'seat' should be balanced evenly over 3 points, i.e. your 2 seat bones and your fork. if you have all your weight on the front you'll lean forwards, be insecure and ineffective, and be more likely to get chafing!
the best image is to think of sitting on your gusset, i think...


----------



## MiCsarah (26 October 2011)

Would never go commando! most of my flys on my jods come down constantly! I dont mind flashing my knickers at people but not so they can see whether im shaved or not!!


----------



## nikCscott (26 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			I do. I hate riding in 'big' pants. My bum just seems to eat them and I end up pulling out acres and acres of fabric from up my backside  

Click to expand...

^^^^^this^^^^^^

Thongs only for me too, my rump is far to hungry and eats up big pants.

It's ever so embarrassing when out hacking knowing a a car is coming and i'm stood up on stirrups with my hand down the back of my jeans rearranging my apple catchers!


----------



## Kenzo (26 October 2011)

Im sorry for laughing but you have a way with words lol ,  sorry I can't give any other useful input other than what others have already suggested but if it makes you feel better, Ive suffered on many occasion as well with the dreaded fanny chaff, although Ive not always found out which item of clothing has actually caused it, think its a mixture of time spent in the saddle on a daily basis, what you wear and getting a little sweaty down below , have you tried a seat saver like the heather moffet one, perhaps it could help.


----------



## Spotsrock (26 October 2011)

madeleine1 said:



			sudocream
		
Click to expand...

This, plus tilt your hips so you are slightly more on your bum


----------



## Spotsrock (26 October 2011)

poppymoo said:



			There must be something anatomically wierd about me....because in 30+ years of riding ( not continuously obviously) I've never had any form of chaffing whatsoever

Click to expand...

I'm up to 26 years and only had it a coupleof times from wrong pants! Need to apply sudocrem for a couple of days while this resolves itself in correct pants though!


----------



## leskaneen (26 October 2011)

slinkyunicorn said:



			I have seamless 'shorts' knickers that i get from Tescos - brilliant for riding in

Click to expand...

I Swear by them-best thing Tesco s ever did-Their Johds are dead comfy(and cheap) too-Sudacrem(Baby s bum cream)-helps too xx


----------



## Aces_High (26 October 2011)

Do not try the short type pants!  They are awful and really ride up my bottom.  So beautifully put!  I am a fan of g-strings or nothing at all.  At least with nothing there you cannot get chaffed.  Not sure about putting Vaseline down there - OH might think he's in for a surprise!!!!


----------



## benson21 (26 October 2011)

nikCscott said:



			^^^^^this^^^^^^

Thongs only for me too, my rump is far to hungry and eats up big pants.

It's ever so embarrassing when out hacking knowing a a car is coming and i'm stood up on stirrups with my hand down the back of my jeans rearranging my apple catchers! 

Click to expand...

Oh the memories of when I used to ride!!!!!

What a great thread!! Brightened my day!!!


----------



## rossiroo (26 October 2011)

Suducream and never use a synthatic saddle !


----------



## Blackwijet (26 October 2011)

This thread has "cracked" me up as when I ride my friends horse who is a warmblood with a very big walk I get blisters on my bum, shall I say "in between the cheeks".  Its really sore, however when another friend rides him she gets the chaffed fanny or to be more precise in her case, fanny flaps!   the only thing that helps me is to use a large amount of vaseline between the cheeks before I ride - bit squidgy but it seems to be the only thing that works.....oh and ensure we don't do too much walking.

I don't get this on any other horse only Him could ride all day on my horse and never have a problem no matter what underwear I've got on!


----------



## Archiepoo (26 October 2011)

lol this has me in stitches -youre all bonkers!!!  i have to say i do suffer on certain saddles ive solved this however by using a heather moffet seat saver and then a griffen nuumed sheepskin seat saver on top!  no more pain (i also have trouble cos i had back surgery and cant get comfy)- but gone are the days of g strings -give me big pants that your bum cheeks stay inside of!!!   i do have a friend that suffers cos shes so skinny with no meat on her bones and she swears by an endurance saddle.


----------



## foraday (26 October 2011)

OMG I am calling for an ambulance right away as I have split my sides from laughing hysterically non stop!

Before the paramedics arrive what undies shall I wear???



Anyway as others have suggested seat bones and your saddle maybe at fault!

I suggest you go to Keysoe tack shop right away - undies choice I would do a vote on HHO, don't suggest you go naked unless wanting to give Simon and Andy a treat!

Anyway, after waxing, talcing, padding, tena ladying, always etc go and see Patsy and get a acavvalo seat saver!  

AT 44.95 this should be the answer your nether regions are looking for!


----------



## Pat10 (26 October 2011)

slinkyunicorn said:



			I have seamless 'shorts' knickers that i get from Tescos - brilliant for riding in

Click to expand...

Ooh I'll have to try these - I get the same problem. With me it's where knicker elastic, saddle seam and one's nethers all combine at a pressure point. I have been known to go 'commando' on occasions, to eliminate ONE of the three factors. That does work, but it's a clean pair of jods every time - a bit of a pain in the ......


edited to say - sorry, hadn't read the whole thread. I see 'nothing' has already been suggested.


----------



## Cuppatea (26 October 2011)

shorten your stirrups a hole or two, it will make you sit on your bum on the saddle rather tha on your fork...


----------



## Pat10 (26 October 2011)

cuppatea said:



			shorten your stirrups a hole or two, it will make you sit on your bum on the saddle rather tha on your fork...
		
Click to expand...

yeah but I find you just get the sore in a different place. It doesn't eliminate the problem.


----------



## Ranyhyn (26 October 2011)

jesstickle said:



			I do. I hate riding in 'big' pants. My bum just seems to eat them and I end up pulling out acres and acres of fabric from up my backside  

Click to expand...

agree 100%, i only wear thongs apart from when the decorators are in, so would always ride in them.


----------



## Cuppatea (26 October 2011)

Pat10 said:



			yeah but I find you just get the sore in a different place. It doesn't eliminate the problem.
		
Click to expand...

either your saddle is poorly padded for humans or you are sitting rather too heavily in it


----------



## Mince Pie (26 October 2011)

nikCscott said:



			^^^^^this^^^^^^

Thongs only for me too, my rump is far to hungry and eats up big pants.

It's ever so embarrassing when out hacking knowing a a car is coming and i'm stood up on stirrups with my hand down the back of my jeans rearranging my apple catchers! 

Click to expand...

Err yep been there!

I wear (mens) boxers, shamelessly stolen from my OH


----------



## misswitch2 (26 October 2011)

LOL! this is a brilliant thread!!

I used to have an 'issue' with my old saddle. It was a nice saddle and comfey in all other aspects, but it had to go because i just couldn't ride in it! I was really miffed....ended up buying a new saddle and have had no problems since!

oh, and good ol' cotton M&S pants for me


----------



## lq22 (26 October 2011)

This thread is hilarious!

I had this problem too and it was so bad that I would bleed and my hymen broke. Lesson learned that I needed to sit on my bum more. Bridget Jones pants are my favoured attire.

I also had the problem with blisters as a previous poster mentioned - problem was solved for me when I stopped wearing tampons when I was riding and wore pads instead.

The joys of being a woman!


----------



## GingerTrotter (26 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			your 'fork' is your, umm, front bits! basically the part of yourself that a man cannot sit on without being in agony! (i was told yonks ago by a good trainer that this is why most men have a naturally better seat on a horse than most women - men HAVE to sit with pelvis upright at least, women don't...)
your 'seat' should be balanced evenly over 3 points, i.e. your 2 seat bones and your fork. if you have all your weight on the front you'll lean forwards, be insecure and ineffective, and be more likely to get chafing!
the best image is to think of sitting on your gusset, i think...
		
Click to expand...

The best advice I ever got from an instructor was to sit "plugged in" 
3 points of contact with your weight evenly distributed, 2 seat bones and 1 "front bit" lol!!
My position has never been better and NO CHAFFING

Loving the thread!!


----------



## 1973horse (26 October 2011)

TicTac said:



			Who rides in G strings? good god that must be like flossing your bum!  lol
		
Click to expand...

    chokes on coffee pmsl


----------



## Jackson (26 October 2011)

Ah, this has made me giggle a bit 

My most comfortable riding underwear would have to be some marks and spencers bikini bottoms!


----------



## muffinmunsh (26 October 2011)

Hilarious thread!
And I learnt another meaning fir the word fork... ;-)


----------



## Hells Bells (26 October 2011)

Having commented and been shocked by the number of people who ride in g strings or in the nood under their jods, i gave the g string a go. My OH found it very bizarre, and to begin with i was unsure, but it is suprisingly unnoticable! Who'd have thought. 

Going to have to pack away the tents for now! Cheers guys!


----------



## skydancer (26 October 2011)

Try some big knickers - whatever you do dont wear a thong - ouch!!!


----------



## flying solo (26 October 2011)

I dont wear pants EVER ;-) never had sore bits either x


----------



## Teeni (26 October 2011)

Only ever ride in a thong, i'm not sure i even own any 'normal' pants.
Never had any problems either


----------



## Oberon (26 October 2011)

I made the mistake of doing my first 20 miler in a thong......

After that I gave up underwear altogether (except for bra and socks).

The breeze through your jods keeps you nice and cool and you don't overheat and chafe.

I also recommend the Heather Moffett Seat Saver - well worth the cash.


----------



## Foaling Around (27 October 2011)

Hmmmm maybe I'm sitting on the wrong "bit", but never had a front chaff problem, but sometimes if I get a little hot (or use a seat saver - they get me way too hot - never again!!) and get serious chaffage either side of my bottom crack. I just try and ride through it - which tends to result in me waddling around for a few days and the OH having to bemusidly rub sudocream down there (once it even went green and puss-y :s!!!)

So, if its anything like like back crack rash, seat savers are a big no no for me, and I use cheapy primark pants that snuggly fit around my bottom, but without enough material to suck up haha!!

Wore thongs as a teenager to avoid VPL  but never never again. And commando?????!! Seriously?? Owwwwww!!

P.S. OH has also been giggling at this thread, and since informed me I now have bum crack scarrage after the "green puss" incident

(P.P.S. really want the commando/nurse/pelvis story to have happened )


----------



## jroz (27 October 2011)

What are you doing when you're riding?! I've never had this problem!


----------



## SophieLouBee (27 October 2011)

I just spat my tea back into the cup, and my OH glanced at the screen and said "women, are disgusting." LOL.

To me, sounds like the saddle, I used to exercise a horse for someone, and OH MY DAYS, I could barely drive home, I'm quite sure I drove home nude from the waste down due to chaffing leading to blood being shed (sorry, crude, yuck, but I need to get the full picture across).

The saddle, was to small in the seat for me, pushing me onto the front, saddle was for a high withered thing  so you can imagine.

I also once rode in a lace thong, on a three hour hack, the last hour I spent standing in the stirrups. AHEM.

Don't wear anything that makes you sweat, synthetic pants, pads, lycra shorts. Good old cotton granny pants will do the job.

I'm pretty sure being au natural will help, as the fur is there for natural protection after all!

How fabulous at 1am in the morning!


----------



## ex racer rider (27 October 2011)

I love this thread... Us horsey galls have no shame, all this talk of green puss, on your fork and blisters is quite gruesome yet I find myself still reading. I suppose it appeals to that sick sense of humour but hey! What do you expect after shoveling horse **** all day, were alllowed to get dirty but bloody hell dirty minded isnt in it  mind you I have never really chaffed, got a bit sore sometimes.... Funny how just the other week a fellow horsie friend and fellow livery and I were talking about the things horse people get away with after I mentioned her horses sweaty dimples and then about chuff chaffing


----------



## madmav (27 October 2011)

Reckon your solution is a plumptious arse. I would kill for one. Mine is skinny and rubbish and keeping me comfy in a saddle. Also rubbish at keeping up jeans.


----------



## domane (27 October 2011)

Sensible question.... how much "topiary" do you do?  I do think the amount of chafing relates to the amount of pruning that goes on.... the less protected the area, the more susceptible it becomes.  If you let it all grow unchecked, more natural protection, less discomfort.

(yes I'm talking about shaving or waxing your hair off! )


----------



## TicTac (27 October 2011)

domane said:



			Sensible question.... how much "topiary" do you do?  I do think the amount of chafing relates to the amount of pruning that goes on.... the less protected the area, the more susceptible it becomes.  If you let it all grow unchecked, more natural protection, less discomfort.

(yes I'm talking about shaving or waxing your hair off! )
		
Click to expand...


Pmsl......Topiary I love it and that's what it shall be called from now on lol, well to answer the question, have tried all the scenario's.brazilian, hollywood, you name it and do find that the topiary does give better protection  lol

My saddle is fairly narrow accross the front which probably doesn't help but as for it being a man's saddle, what is that? one with a nice hollow in the front for the plums ?

Thanks so much for all your replies, I've had a real giggle


----------



## Mince Pie (27 October 2011)

ex racer rider said:



			I love this thread... Us horsey galls have no shame, all this talk of green puss, on your fork and blisters is quite gruesome yet I find myself still reading. I suppose it appeals to that sick sense of humour but hey! What do you expect after shoveling horse **** all day, were alllowed to get dirty but bloody hell dirty minded isnt in it  mind you I have never really chaffed, got a bit sore sometimes.... Funny how just the other week a fellow horsie friend and fellow livery and I were talking about the things horse people get away with after I mentioned her horses sweaty dimples and then about chuff chaffing
		
Click to expand...

I always wondered why the equine students at college has such a reputation... now I know!!


----------



## benson21 (27 October 2011)

TicTac said:



			Pmsl......Topiary I love it and that's what it shall be called from now on lol, well to answer the question, have tried all the scenario's.brazilian, hollywood, you name it and do find that the topiary does give better protection  lol

QUOTE]

Hollywood???
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss L Toe (27 October 2011)

Sanitised talc, and a light trim.


----------



## Miss L Toe (27 October 2011)

flying solo said:



			I dont wear pants EVER ;-) never had sore bits either x
		
Click to expand...

Yes and what are you going to do when you get carted off to hospital?


----------



## NOISYGIRL (27 October 2011)

poppymoo said:



			There must be something anatomically wierd about me....because in 30+ years of riding ( not continuously obviously) I've never had any form of chaffing whatsoever

Click to expand...

Me neither, although I do have some self made padding lol, can't say I ever had a problem when I didn't have it


----------



## kerilli (27 October 2011)

domane said:



			Sensible question.... how much "topiary" do you do?  I do think the amount of chafing relates to the amount of pruning that goes on.... the less protected the area, the more susceptible it becomes.  If you let it all grow unchecked, more natural protection, less discomfort.

(yes I'm talking about shaving or waxing your hair off! )
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha so _that's_ why the German girls ride so well!   

Umm, I haven't ever noticed any difference tbh, the only thing that's not good is the just-shaved or just-waxed day...
i can't believe the detail on this thread, it's cracking me up!
as for no knickers... jeeez. no no no thankyou. i mean, there are plenty of different styles that are really comfy! haven't any of you read Jilly Cooper?!


----------



## porkpie (27 October 2011)

A most excellent thread - but still quite serious!!

I have an excellent pair of cycling pants that are padded from front to back - in the same shape as those delightfult 'Always Ultra'!! I used them this weekend just gone when I did a 10 mile fun ride as I started to find my saddle chaffing in that particular part of my nether regions on a long ride.

Check out any good cycling shop. These ones are also really good as they have a sticking bead around the leg to stop them riding up - also keeps them nice and smooth under your breeches!


----------



## Oberon (27 October 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Yes and what are you going to do when you get carted off to hospital?
		
Click to expand...

If I get carted off to hospital, that will be the least of my worries

Plus I've worked in A&E and the staff can't be shocked by anything

I'm convinced chafing is caused by overheating. Keep cool. Go commando.


----------



## MrsHutt (27 October 2011)

With this thread in mind   I bought some 'seamless' '_cotton rich light control shapewear, high leg_' pants from M&S yesterday (£9.50 for two - so not really cheap, but not bad if they work!).  I find it is the seam at the front of the gusset (lovely word) that does for me.  If I can find some big pants with no seam there, I'm usually ok (or the special padded riding ones, mentioned earlier)

I will let you know later how we get on (the pants and I!)!!


----------



## Marydoll (27 October 2011)

This is such a brilliant thread, have laughed sooo much, "topiary" classic 
I have great concerns about pulling acres of material from your bum cheeks though !!!!!!  I keep seeing a magician at the other end doing the pulling


----------



## JessandCharlie (27 October 2011)

Well, I think I can safely say I was the only one to read topiary as potpourri at a first glance. 


I was really rather confused. 





That'll teach me not to skim read 

J&C


----------



## FairyLights (27 October 2011)

before people rush off to buy TALC I'd like to remind everyone that there is a link to its usage and the development of ovarian cancer. Not a good thing.


----------



## FairyLights (27 October 2011)

poppymoo said:



			There must be something anatomically wierd about me....because in 30+ years of riding ( not continuously obviously) I've never had any form of chaffing whatsoever

Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## Oberon (27 October 2011)

Horsesforever1 said:



			before people rush off to buy TALC I'd like to remind everyone that there is a link to its usage and the development of ovarian cancer. Not a good thing.
		
Click to expand...

https://phoenix.lush.co.uk/product/352/Silky-Underwear-Dusting-Powder


----------



## Princess P (27 October 2011)

Tee hee this is such a funny thread, but all my colleagues now think I'm mad because I keep snorting and laughing!

Another vote for riding in thongs!

Found the whole 'fork' bit interesting too. I had a 'classical' dressage lesson for the first time at the weekend and was told to sit on the horse as if my legs were like an old fashined clothes peg, rather than on my bum, so is that what people mean by on your fork?

I don't find 'Topiary' makes and difference to me, because you're not really sitting on 'that' bit iyswim.


----------

